#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Jamshedpur Year of Establishment:* 1960.


*NIT Jamshedpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*NIT Jamshedpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:* 

*Nearest Airport:* Birsa Munda Airport, Ranchi
*Distance from Airport:* 155km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Tatanagar Junction Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 9km

*NIT Jamshedpur Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Material EngineeringProduction Engineering and Management


*National Institute of Technology Jamshedpur Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
17547
24558

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
25652
28666

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
74156
113100

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
126584
154758

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6171
14014

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
16172
19077

SC Rank
All India Candidate
66773
75078

ST Rank
All India Candidate
95251
100722

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
7783
14965

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
193969
193969

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
16059
22668

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
299701
299701

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
52697
113616

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
122746
144436

ST PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
345812
345812

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5169
8246

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
22920
22920

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
8305
12769

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
44823
44823

SC Rank
All India Candidate
57597
73050

ST Rank
All India Candidate
112040
128999

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13952
21075

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
94405
94405

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
21754
24611

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
245102
245102

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
66604
92524

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
88173
122094

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5022
11255

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
45502
45502

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
14448
17000

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
85661
85661

SC Rank
All India Candidate
63041
75385

ST Rank
All India Candidate
95670
107566

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
11315
20716

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
234486
234486

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
22541
25932

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
387812
387812

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
101989
121217

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
150950
178873

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7505
10055

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
63436
63436

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10825
16170

SC Rank
All India Candidate
49289
76255

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
638386
638386

ST Rank
All India Candidate
116287
121878

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8659
16511

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
16690
20171

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
69916
97620

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
102732
114741

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7511
10564

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11108
15258

SC Rank
All India Candidate
44800
67098

ST Rank
All India Candidate
39754
96285

*Metallurgical & Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
21298
29820

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
378235
378235

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
30102
34209

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
124612
152325

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
181467
214736

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15843
20137

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
253297
253297

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
23969
31102

SC Rank
All India Candidate
108418
117490

ST Rank
All India Candidate
151293
170667

*Production & Industrial Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
25117
29821

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
103853
103853

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
33824
35586

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
148953
162060

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
242102
255061

Open Rank
All India Candidate
13059
17505

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
23369
27065

SC Rank
All India Candidate
107866
117366

ST Rank
All India Candidate
188603
188603



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*

*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Sl. No.*
*Institute Fees*
*Autumn Semester*
*Spring Semester*

For General Category (in Rupees)
For SC / ST Category (in Rupees)
For General Category (in Rupees)
For SC / ST Category (in Rupees)

*A. Institute Fees*

1
Tuition Fee
35000.00
00.00
35000.00
00.00

2
Electric Charge
1500.00
1500.00
1500.00
1500.00

3
Water Charge
500.00
500.00
500.00
500.00

4
e-Campus Fee
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00

5
Identity Card
150.00
150.00
150.00
150.00

6
Examination Fee
500.00
500.00
500.00
500.00

7
Training & Placement
500.00
500.00
500.00
500.00

8
Bus Charge
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00

9
Library
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00

10
Computer & Internet
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00
1000.00

11
Students Wellness/Welfare
500.00
500.00
500.00
500.00

12
Sports
500.00
500.00
500.00
500.00

13
Cultural & Technical Activities
1350.00
1350.00
1350.00
1350.00

14
Medical & Insurance Fee
500.00
500.00
500.00
500.00

*B. Hostel Fee (Common for all students).*

1
Room Rent
1500.00
1500.00
1500.00
1500.00

2
Hostel Establishment
3000.00
3000.00
3000.00
3000.00

*C. Mess Advance.*

1
Mess Advance Per Semester
12000.00
12000.00
12000.00
12000.00

*D. One time payment(at admission).*

1
Institute Caution Money(Refundable)
10000.00
10000.00
00.00
00.00

2
Alumni Membership
2000.00
2000.00
00.00
00.00

*Grand Total (A+B+C+D)*
*73500.00*
*38500.00*
*61500.00*
*26500.00*




*PLACEMENTS:
*
*Placement Statistics* 
*Name of the Company*
*No. of Students placed*

ABB
3

Absolute Data
3

ACC Cements
1

Airvana N/W
5

Akash Institute
1

Allgo System
5

Amazon India
3

Ambuja Center
4

Amdocs
2

Aricent
24

Ashiyana Housing LTD
2

Bajaj Auto
1

Belzabar Pro
1

Bes Consultants
1

Bharti Infratel
4

Ceratizit
2

Comviva
15

Electrosteel
4

Elegant Marine Services
0

Ericsson
11

Exl Services
10

Future First
2

Godrej N Boyce
2

Godrej Pro
2

Hindalco
6

Honda 2 Wheeler
4

Honda R&D
3

I Gate
6

IBM
34

Innovaccer
0

ISWP
2

JCAPCPL
3

JCI
2

JSW
8

KEC Limited
1

L&T ECC
20

L&T InfoteCH
10

Lafarge
2

Lic Life Plus
28

Magnetti Mareli
2

Mahindra & Mahindra
3

Maruti Suzuki
3

Moojc
1

Mu Sigma
15

Newgen Software
0

Nice Software
0

Novell Software
0

Nucleus S/W
7

One 97
0

Optum Soft
1

Orient Electricals
1

OSS Cubes
1

Paharpur Cooling Towers
0

Parkar Henifinn
1

Pdaris Ft
8

PGCIL
2

Pradan NGO
8

Rancore
3

Resonance
4

Saint Gobain
1

Samsung Heavy
3

SAP Labs
0

Sapient Nitro
1

Sel
9

Sony India
4

Sri Bangalore
29

Sri Delhi
6

Srijan NGO
0

Sterlite
3

Tata Consultancy Services
110

Tata Motors
6

Tata Power
6

Tata Steel Pro
5

Tata Telcon
2

Tata Tinplate
1

Tayo Rolls
0

Thornton
0

Tridents
1

Usha Martin
5

Usha Martin(Ranchi)
2

Uttam Galva
6

Verizon
5

Webfluenz
0

Work Application
1

Work Applications Pro
1

World Quant
0

World Quant(Training)
0

Yodlee Infotech
0

*Total*
*504*



*NIT Jamshedpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur was originally founded as Regional Institute of Technology in 1960 by Dr. Srikrishna Sinha, the then chief minister of Bihar with the aim of nurturing talent and setting high standards of education and excellence. Having been a freedom fighter himself, he chose the auspicious day of 15th August, 1960 to lay the foundation stone. Later upgraded to National Institute of Technology on 27th December, 2002, with the status of a Deemed University, it is now totally under the control of the Ministry of Human Resources Development, Government of India, New Delhi since 1st April, 2003 The Institute has several departments in various disciplines of engineering and the pure sciences, with nearly 100 laboratories organized on a unique pattern of functioning.

*Central library:*

This Library came into existence as an important component of and along with the Non Plan Establishment of the institute in 1960. It continued to provide the following categories of services to its users : students, Teachers, Researchers and other staff members.


 Routine transaction (lending and retrieval) of books Providing Reference materials Petrographic services Reading room services
*NIT Jamshedpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

There are 11 hostels (nine for boys and two for girls). They have Wi-Fi and LAN connections. Each hostel has a mess and common room, where residents can watch television (DTH service either of Dish TV or Tata Sky) or read.

*The hostels are:*


Hostel-A: AryabhattaHostel-B: NiralaHostel-C: BhabhaHostel-D: Dr. Rajendra PrasadHostel-E: VisvesvarayaHostel-F: ShivajiHostel-G: Subhas Chandra BoseHostel-H: Maulana Abul KalamHostel-I: VivekanandGirls Hostel-1: Rani Laxmi Bai Hall of ResidenceGirls Hostel-2: Ambedkar Hall of Residence

*NIT Jamshedpur Address:* 

NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, JAMSHEDPUR Adityapur Industrial Area, P.O. RIT, Jamshedpur, Jharkhand  831014, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

